# Any News from Iron Range?



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Any News from Iron Range?


----------



## goldngirl (Nov 10, 2009)

Heard the open is going slow with so many dogs. Won't finish first series in open today. 
Qual just started the 4th series.....don't know who is back except my Dixie and she ran first. Tough 4th series....Dixie finished. Will try and get results if I can for Qual.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Open 1st series is a quad with pinched long and short middle birds and an out of order (3rd) flyer. Work is all over the board, a few good jobs, some monster hunts and multiple hunts. Report is that the dogs are eliminating themselves, no pencil whipping.


----------



## goldngirl (Nov 10, 2009)

Anyone know the results of the Qual?

Thanks!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations to Larry and LindaAnn Bozeman on their Qualifying win with 21 month old "Angus, " Sandmans Seaside Prime Cut, handled by Dave Rorem. Larry is judging the Open where Angus's sire Grady is being handled by Ray Voigt. This is the first of the Grady X Dora litter to achieve QAA status. His littermate "Elli" won the West Allis derby last weekend. Angus' basics were done by Larry and Bruce Curtis. Congratulations again to all.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Qualifying results:

1st #15 Angus Bozeman/Rorem
2nd #17 Breeze O/H Tidd
3rd #19 Jimmy O/H McIlwain
4th #14 Misty O/H Carpenter
Jam #2 Hank Kora/Rorem

Congratulations to all! Especially to the Dora/Grady pup, 21 mo old Angus!


----------



## duckwater (Apr 23, 2010)

That away Billy and Breezy.
That away Gary and Slim Jim.
Now finish it!


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

30 back after Open land marks. Sorry no numbers.


----------



## Deborah936 (Mar 16, 2008)

Any updates on derby?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Callbacks to the 2nd series

1,2,3,7,8,10,11,12,13,14,16,17,18,19,20

15 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Callbacks to the 3rd series

1,2,3,10,11,12,13,14,16,17,18,19,20

13 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the 2nd series 

2,7,8,10,15,17,21,28,35,40,42,43,45,47,48,53,57,67,
68,69,71,76,77,84,88,89,90,91,92,94

30 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Results-
1st-#18 Smudge O/H Fred Kampo
2nd-#11 Deets O/H Wade Thurman
3rd-#14 Charge H/Clint Avant O/Francis Landry
4th-#3 Rosie O/H Ken Neil
RJ -20 Tess O/H David Overstake

Jams- 1,10,13,19,16

Congrats to All!!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Congratulations to Dave Rorem for winning the qualifying, that's awesome dude!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the waterblind

2,3,4,8,11,12,21,23,24,25,27,28,31,34,35,36,41,44,48,49,51,52,56,57,58,59,60

27 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the waterblind

7,10,15,21,28,40,42,43,48,53,68,76,77,84,88,91,92

17 Total


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

As always, thanks for posting, Brenda!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Wade, on handling Deets to a Derby 2nd in his first trial! He's come a long way since terrorizing Hannah's dishtowels! Way to harness that energy!

Rita


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Way to go "Rosie" and Kenny! Love to see "Windy's" girls in action! 

Rita


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Steve, on your Derby JAM with Rascal first time out! 

Rita


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the last series

2,8,11,12,28,31,34,35,36,41,44,51,57,58

14 total


----------



## duckwater (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Brenda for your posts!
It is great for those of us back home stuck in the dark. Good luck!


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Anything current on the open?


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

_Open is still running, to my knowledge. Am just finished._


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

_Patrial Amateur Results:_

_*1st - Finn - Natalie Belt!!! WAY TO GO!!!*_
_2nd - Bert - Ron Ainley -- QUALIFIES FOR NATIONAL AM!!!_
_3rd - Windy - Ken Neil_
_4th - Aero - Dave Furin_

_RJ: Dreamer - Ken Neil_

_Jams: Sorry, I don't have them. _

_Congrats to all!!!_
_Paul & Jenn_


----------



## DEN/TRU/CRU (May 29, 2007)

Way to go Nat & Finn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Congratulations to all!

Den & Cruger


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Way to Go Ron & Bert. Maybe that health scare made both you & Bertie slow down & concentrate, huh? Lol. Way to get it out of the way early, now you can just play!!


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

WAY TO GO NATALIE AND FINN!!!!!!! That is AWESOME, Great job!!


----------



## ricka (Oct 8, 2007)

Wade said:


> WAY TO GO NATALIE AND FINN!!!!!!! That is AWESOME, Great job!!


Awesome Natalie! Also a huge congrats to you Wade and Dietz. I'm excited to see all of the success you and Dietz have together.
Rick


----------



## Scott Greenwood (Mar 25, 2008)

Open results?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open results
1st- #48 Stella H/Dave Smith O/Dave Dider
2nd- #77 Weezer H/Ray Voigt O/Lydia Fekula,Jeff Schuett
3rd-#7 Chase H/ Chris Ledford O/ Tommy Parrish
4th- #53 Miah O/H Steve Ritter
RJ-#88

Jam-#15

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats to Didier and his young girl Stella on the Open win! That's awesome!

SM


----------



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

Way to Go Stella and David!! Sister Karma sends her congratulations!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Dave, David and Stella - a huge congratulations!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Dave, on the "wild child's" OPEN WIN! Looks like you and Dave have channeled all that energy and desire in the right direction. Great job!

Rita


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Good going Wade Thurman and Deets for the Derby 2nd, he was a very impressive youngster last winter with Cherylon


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Thanks all, we are thrilled with Stella's win in such a large ,talented field through tough set-ups and demanding grounds. With such a talented litter, I thought Stella might be playing 2nd fiddle through her career to Pink, Juice and the other littermates but she has come along real nice & I am very pleased. Thanks to Dave Smith, who has trained and handled her this spring while I've been back home working on my barn.


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

David, congrats!! That is wonderful...
Some how I think those derby points Stella didn't get are now a distant memory...;-)


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Congrats David!!


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Congrats Wade heres to many more placements with Deets....


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Congratulations to Granddaddy, Wade, Natalie, Bozeman's!


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

David and Stella, HUGE congratulations!!!! I remember watching her run at one of the Atlanta Retriever Club training sessions....she really impressed me! 

Patti
________
VAPORIZER REVIEW


----------

